# Midas VS. Red Devil Cichlids.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

So many people are still confuse about these two Amphilophus species. Most of the time in LFS they are often labeled as red devils but mostly they are midas or midas x red devil cross aka midevil. It's still hard to tell them apart especially to those who are new to them.

Take a look at the pics below. Midas have much taller compress body with shorter face and the upper lip is thinner. Red devil have much more slender in body with the lips that looks likes it swollen. Snout is also much longer. Mideval will usually have both features.

Comparison of a midas cichlid vs red devil cichlid

























Midas lips








Red devil lips


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

Great looking collection of amphilophus!

As far as comparing lips, mouth/head/jaw shape, length/shape of body, etc to differentiate between a citrinellus, and a labiatus, it's not that simple. Unless you know the collection location, and buy from a trusted importer, those fish must ultimately be considered _midevil_ crosses. See the following discussion for more info. A. cf. citrinellus - A potential case of F1 Midevils?

This was a common mistake made by those who originally collected these fish 40+ yrs ago, again by commercial farmers in Florida who bred those fish, and is still made today by many owners of "midas" and "red devils".


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

RD. said:


> Great looking collection of amphilophus!
> 
> As far as comparing lips, mouth/head/jaw shape, length/shape of body, etc to differentiate between a citrinellus, and a labiatus, it's not that simple. Unless you know the collection location, and buy from a trusted importer, those fish must ultimately be considered _midevil_ crosses. See the following discussion for more info. A. cf. citrinellus - A potential case of F1 Midevils?
> 
> This was a common mistake made by those who originally collected these fish 40+ yrs ago, again by commercial farmers in Florida who bred those fish, and is still made today by many owners of "midas" and "red devils".


All my fish are wild caught and I do know the location they were from. Also a simple fin clip for mtDNA sample to make sure. None of my cichlids are cross breed except the red masked midas which was a trade from another hobbyist. Still waiting for the results to come out if it's a midevil or pure breed midas.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl, you back from trip?


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

I wasn't implying that your fish were, or were not wild caught specimens, only that you can't always rely on the physical characteristics that you posted to differentiate between the two species. I've seen fish that look just like yours, purchased at Petsmart. 

The most current studies posted in the link above explain why one cannot simply base each classification within the midas complex on a few physical characteristics such as fleshy lips, head shape, etc. Over the past few years it has been clearly proven by several different groups of researchers that this is not a valid way to determine the difference between the various amphilophus found in the various crater lakes of Central America. 

As stated previously, great looking collection of amphilophus.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Earl, you back from trip?


Have not gone yet. Going on jan 6.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

RD. said:


> I wasn't implying that your fish were, or were not wild caught specimens, only that you can't always rely on the physical characteristics that you posted to differentiate between the two species. I've seen fish that look just like yours, purchased at Petsmart.
> 
> The most current studies posted in the link above explain why one cannot simply base each classification within the midas complex on a few physical characteristics such as fleshy lips, head shape, etc. Over the past few years it has been clearly proven by several different groups of researchers that this is not a valid way to determine the difference between the various amphilophus found in the various crater lakes of Central America.
> 
> As stated previously, great looking collection of amphilophus.


 Do aggree with u that is very hard. But since not many can do dna sample this thread is just a basic guide. Not many members here will want to call their fish a midevil anyway.


----------

